# Hi from Yokosuka, Japan



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got an Abyssinian kitten from a girl here on base whose cats inadvertantly made babies. Her name is Alice and she's 6 weeks right now. She's at the stage where I am attempting to get her to eat kibble. Maybe in a couple more weeks she'll be willing. :3

I'll post some pictures later when I figure out how to. :3


----------



## KuroiClover (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to the forums. I'm new, here, too. I can't wait to see pictures of your kitten. :3

How is it living in Japan? I've always wanted to go there. I took Japanese in high school for four years, too.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome! I'm looking forward to see some pics


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Awww- she's adorable!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I fell in love with her the second I held her in my hand when she was 1 1/2 weeks old. She purred away in my hand, and there was no doubt she was mine. Now she's 6 weeks old and she refuses to sleep in another room, she's currently passed out on my lap. :3


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What a cutie! And welcome to the forum! I always wanted to go to Japan.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...your kitty is beautiful


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband is stationed here, but we always wanted to go here too. :3 We hope to go to England next. ;3


----------

